# It's all gone...Everthing..gone.....



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Just like that... Gone...
ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after

I can't believe I use to reside in Chiba.... So close to where the gas facility exploded.

I still have family over there. My friends parents are still missing.

Please pray for them. I can't eve imagine. It's like a bad dream. Can I wake up now?

The pictures,remind me of an end of the world movie.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) So glad you weren't there when it happened though girl!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

God this is horrible.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry (hugs)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't imagine the worry you must have at the moment. I really hope your family and friends are OK.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thoughts and prayors going out to you,your friends and your family


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry.....my heart aches for the people of Japan. My prayers are with you and everyone affected. All these natural disasters are scary.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That is horrible, terrible news. I hope you hear something soon and I am so sorry for the loss of your country. I could not imagine, it seems to unreal and I can;t seem to stop looking at the coverage and wondering and hoping more people turn up who have been missing


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

that is so aweful!! i couldnt imagine what everyone over there is going through!! My prayers are with everyone!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I heard from my friend. She is ok.
However, my other friends parents are still missing. They lived in Sendai,which was hit by the Tsunami.
Please pray for their safety.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss.. . I've ignored this for a couple of days because I've been totally distraught and there nothing that can be done, and its somebody's fault(the people who tell us how to live)... I don't know you, but I love you :hug: May your year be full of life and reasons to live, peace and blessings be upon you. No way to prepare for this... Im sorry I have family in HI and thus ties to Japan.


----------

